# Source for custom labels



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2020)

Does anyone have a good (read that "inexpensive") source for custom labels? I have made them myself in the past but they look amateurish and use a lot of ink. I was hoping to find some Nero D'Avola pre-printed labels but I have not been successful. I need about 140 of them.

Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 9, 2020)

Noon Time labels, not bad pricing for common labeled, I always use to use Fine Wine toy store,nice labels but not cheap for custom labelling.
Usually $1.00 apiece is a common cost.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks, Joe. Yeah, that is what I am finding so I guess I will buy an ink set for my printer and make them myself. Like I say, I need about 140 and I can buy a lot of ink for $140.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 9, 2020)

I'll tell you Rocky, I've done it all with labels,if you look at Noon time you could probably pickup 30 count of pino grigio labels for 6 to 7 dollars 30 count nice full labels well done.checkb into it so o took my Avery labels on some, noontime on others .
What it does is complete my work that I put me into. It made it complete and professional looking. ( Top Shelf)


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes, Joe. I have used those labels in the past. The problem I am having is no one makes Nero D'Avola pre-printed labels that I can find.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Feb 9, 2020)

* the cheapest is Avery. You could up the quality (keep the ink from running) by xeroxing a black and white and quick color as stars with a marker.
* my normal is label what is in every bottle with an Avery b/w address size. I have several versions of the small business card size (2”) printed which have address, winery, and a color graphic, , , and only put that on if I give a bottle away. The icon on the left is an example. As @joeswine says it is special, , a gift to share.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> * the cheapest is Avery. You could up the quality (keep the ink from running) by xeroxing a black and white and quick color as stars with a marker.
> * my normal is label what is in every bottle with an Avery b/w address size. I have several versions of the small business card size (2”) printed which have address, winery, and a color graphic, , , and only put that on if I give a bottle away. The icon on the left is an example. As @joeswine says it is special, , a gift to share.



My usual label is an address label with:

The variety of vine, e.g. Zinfandel
Source of wine.
Date of yeast pitching.
Date into bulk aging.
date of bottling.

Looks something like this:

* OLD VINE* *ZINFANDEL
WE Eclipse
PY 10/18, BA 11/18, BTL 12/19*


----------



## Dom Lausic (Feb 9, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Noon Time labels, not bad pricing for common labeled, I always use to use Fine Wine toy store,nice labels but not cheap for custom labelling.
> Usually $1.00 apiece is a common cost.


I heard the quality of Noon Time Labels is nice. But are they easily removed??? (ie. easier to remove than the commerically bottled labels?!?!!). I too am looking for a source for labels, but am a little reluctant, as i like to recycle and clean up old bottles. But would hate to go through all that effort or "de-labeling" again!


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 10, 2020)

I needed labels for my sons wedding. Noon Time did a great job in a short time with a reasonable price. Roy


----------



## joeswine (Feb 10, 2020)

Basic labels with style and very easy to remove,I to recycle .
When you put yourself into your wine that's not the end , a professional looking finish is the key note speaker for your work.
Sometimes if a wine has a version of itself say ( Pecorino Pinot Grigio) ,not to many people except yourself will understand where Pecorino is or what. But they will understand Pinot Grigio. There's we're decent labels come in, you can always fill in the blanks in a conversation and frankly the Pecorino portion of the title may not make any difference in the overall taste,jusg saying.


----------



## Americanhooch (Feb 10, 2020)

I used BottleYourBrand.com and paid $0.89/label. No problems so far.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 10, 2020)

Americanhooch said:


> I used BottleYourBrand.com and paid $0.89/label. No problems so far.



Thanks, AH. I designed my label and placed my order just now. I paid $.79 each due to the quantity I ordered. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2020)

This is the label I am getting. I am big on simplicity.


----------



## Larsen Cottrell (Feb 11, 2020)

Dom Lausic said:


> I heard the quality of Noon Time Labels is nice. But are they easily removed??? (ie. easier to remove than the commerically bottled labels?!?!!). I too am looking for a source for labels, but am a little reluctant, as i like to recycle and clean up old bottles. But would hate to go through all that effort or "de-labeling" again!


We use onlinelabels. com weatherproof 3x4, print them ourselves on a color laser (Canon LBP7110), they will last 4 or 5 cycles of bottling, cleaning, etc, and come off pretty easily. we switched from the cheaper labels because they didnt stand up to ice buckets for the whites. Plus side, we can custom labels for customers/weddings/gifts, etc as required. Never ever look forward to de-labelling used bottles, but have done about 800 so far, think I'm getting the hang of it now.....


----------



## joeswine (Feb 12, 2020)

NICE looking lab,Rock it makes a finished product doesn't it.


----------

